# FBAR Question



## biglemoncoke (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I believe this year would be the first year where I have to file an FBAR. I noticed that I am past the deadline so I was wondering what my options are.

I do plan to file the FBAR but should I include a memo explaining the delinquency? Would I be heavily penalized?

I also have a joint account with my mother, she is a us citizen but I was wondering if I have to fill in her SSN, address etc in the FBAR forms.


She's, like many many others, have move out of US for a long time and has not filed for taxes (even though she owes nothing) for that duration also. I was thinking if I put her SSN and address - I will essentially bringing her back to the IRS radar.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

> I do plan to file the FBAR but should I include a memo explaining the delinquency? Would I be heavily penalized?


You should file it online now. There's a place where you can explain why the form is late. Just tell the truth, which is that you only recently became aware of the requirement. No, it's very unlikely you would be even lightly penalized.



> I also have a joint account with my mother, she is a us citizen but I was wondering if I have to fill in her SSN, address etc in the FBAR forms.


The form asks for that information under penalty of perjury (prison and/or fines). If you know the information, and the form demands it, you answer truthfully.



> She's, like many many others, have move out of US for a long time and has not filed for taxes (even though she owes nothing) for that duration also. I was thinking if I put her SSN and address - I will essentially bringing her back to the IRS radar.


If she genuinely doesn't owe any U.S. taxes she has nothing to worry about. It's prudent to file a tax return even if you don't owe taxes -- it's even possible sometimes to get money from the IRS -- but there's no penalty for nonfiling if you don't owe anything (or if the IRS owes you).

FBARs are different. Fill out your FBAR truthfully, and advise her to do the same if she also meets the requirement to file. She's an adult who can make her own decisions after that.


----------

